# Trail Buddy(s) wanted for Tallahassee, Fl area trail rides



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm just across the time zone barrier in Youngstown, Fl and will keep up with this thread when we are able to head out for trail rides. Hopefully be able to join in on some rides in a couple of weeks. Oh, we are in our 40s as well, but my wife isn't ready to ride again so it will likely be one or both of my daughters that ride with me for a while.


----------



## tallygirl4 (Feb 16, 2013)

Roadyy said:


> I'm just across the time zone barrier in Youngstown, Fl and will keep up with this thread when we are able to head out for trail rides. Hopefully be able to join in on some rides in a couple of weeks. Oh, we are in our 40s as well, but my wife isn't ready to ride again so it will likely be one or both of my daughters that ride with me for a while.


Sounds great Roadyy...I'm going to hit the Tallahassee Greenway today for my first trail ride with my new horse "Whiskey". Very Excited! I'm sure it would be more fun to ride with someone else, so whenever you are headed this way let me know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Is the ANF open to horse rides over there? I know the Ecofina Water Management area here has some pretty nice trails. I've not ridden them yet, but have seen the pics from friends who have ridden them. We may have to trade travels to enjoy each other's area.

Here is the web page for you to check out.
Econfina Creek



Here is the map layout of all the different trails.

http://www.nwfwmd.state.fl.us/lands/econfina/econfina_recreation_map.pdf


----------



## tallygirl4 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ecofina Creek sounds AMAZING!! 
I just think I need some more miles on my trailer first...I've only driven with it two times now 
I rode two of the areas Greenways this week. They were nice...it was shaded and cool.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

tallygirl4 said:


> I just bought my first horse (after 20 years of not riding) and would love to find some buddies to do some trail riding with.
> I have a Spotted Mountain Horse who is pretty quick on a trail, but can be kept at a slower pace. She is also very well mannered with other horses.
> I am in my 40's but wouldn't mind riding with any age rider...Just someone looking to have fun


Is your SMH gated? I've been told about them but never was able to see one.

Second: Hi you young thing and getting back into the saddle. Wife and I over 40 years to do so.

I see that Roadyy has a post also. 40 plus forum is waiting to greet you.

Good luck and proud of you.


----------



## tallygirl4 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, my horse "Whiskey" is gaited. I've never ridden or thought about riding a gaited horse ( I've always had Quarter Horses or Thoroughbreds)...then I rode her...Her gait is AMAZING and I was sold! 
It feels SO GOOD to be back in the saddle again after so long. I just need to find some buddies to ride with in my area. 
I've checked out the "over 40" post and will be sharing soon...sounds like a great group.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

tallygirl4 said:


> Yes, my horse "Whiskey" is gaited. I've never ridden or thought about riding a gaited horse ( I've always had Quarter Horses or Thoroughbreds)...then I rode her...Her gait is AMAZING and I was sold!
> It feels SO GOOD to be back in the saddle again after so long. I just need to find some buddies to ride with in my area.
> I've checked out the "over 40" post and will be sharing soon...sounds like a great group.


Us ... we slightly older folk that have stayed with or have change to a gated horse. It opens a whole new world of riding for some of us and for those that have stayed with decades of the same riding, they have changed too. As you said; "AMAZING".

Many different disciplines but... we share with respect and a LOT of understanding.

Post some vids please or you and your gated horse. A lot of fun sharing with some good people.

And........ nice to meet you.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey, just giving a heads up. I got a horse trailer of my own now. So as soon as I get a couple of prior projects finished then I'll be getting up with you to go for a ride. May be a couple of weeks out, but wanted to give you a notice that it wouldn't be as hard to make plans soon.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum you should check out your local horse council and see if any body there are also riding in your area


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

What are your plans for Memorial Day? I am going to take a couple of horses out to some trails early and not sure where I going to go just yet. Thought I would check with you before deciding.


----------

